# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Βραστήρας 3kw silvercrest, δεν δουλεύει σωστά ή καθόλου.

## Glacialman

Έχω τον συγκεκριμένο βραστήρα 2 χρόνια περίπου κ άρχισε να κάνει νούμερα. Στην αρχή δεν έβραζε το νερό κλείνοντας πρόωρα. Τώρα ούτε καν ενεργοποιείται και αν προσπαθήσω πολύ μπορεί να ανάψει στιγμιαία τα led όταν ανεβοκατεβάζω το διακόπτη που είναι σαν μάνδαλος. Τον άνοιξα από κάτω και βλέπω ότι έχει ένα μηχανισμό της φούτσας με 3 διμεταλλικά ελάσματα, τα δύο ακουμπούν στην πλάκα και το τρίτο είναι κάτω από τον διακόπτη. Αυτά από ότι κατάλαβα λυγίζουν και σπρώχνουν το μηχανισμό προς το πίσω. Το άξονάκι του διακόπτη από τη μια μεριά είναι σπασμένο άλλα δεν παίζει ρόλο γιατί και κρατώντας τον κάτω πάλι δεν ανάβει. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να παρακάμψω τον μηχανισμό αυτό με έναν άλλο θερμοστάτη; Σκέφτηκα να το βάλω κατευθείαν στην τροφοδοσία και να το κλείνω τραβώντας το φις άλλα είμαι σίγουρος ότι με 3kw θα πετάει δυνατό σπινθήρα και το φις θα τα παίξει στο τέλος.//

----------


## georgis

Εχουν 3 χρονια εγγυηση ,γιατι ασχολεισαι;

----------


## xsterg

η παρακαμψη του θερμοστατη σε αυτου του τυπου τις συσκευες και το σταματημα τους με τραβηγμα του φις οπως το λες εσυ ειναι τουλαχιστον χαζομαρα. δεν εχει τυχαια διπλους θερμοστατες και θερμικα. λιγοτερο θα τους κοστιζε να εβαζαν ενα  διακοπτη ον οφφ. αυτοι ομως εβαλαν διπλες και τριπλες δικλειδες ασφαλειας. οταν ο καθε ενας τις παρακαμπτει τοτε ενα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα γινει: ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ!!! ατυχημα για το οποιο ειναι υπευθυνος αυτος που το προκαλεσε. αντε. γιατι ολο Μ@λα#ιες βλεπω τον τελευταιο καιρο!

----------

chipakos-original (01-11-16), Nemmesis (01-11-16), vasilimertzani (01-11-16)

----------

